# "Roughing it" while on vacation, at some timeshares



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 14, 2009)

Does anyone else feel that sometimes their long-awaited vacation is more like a downgrade from your own home?  

We have the king pillowtop bed at home, which provides a "heavenly" night's sleep, night after night.  Plus, we have the nice whirlpool tub, just like the ones at the better resorts.  So when I go to a timeshare that has an average queen bed that has no pillowtop, and/ or if there is no whirlpool tub, I feel like vacation is a "roughing it" kind of experience.  I choose not to camp for the same reasons.  

Sure, I still enjoy the rest of the timeshare, the views, the pool and hot tubs, and I relax the entire time (don't even make the bed because the bedspreads are just icky), but I miss home quicker.  

How about the rest of you?   Ever feel this way, or am I just too picky?


----------



## cjareed (Mar 14, 2009)

I know exactly how you feel.  I do not want to vacation anywhere that is not as nice as my home.  I realize that I will probably never have a smooth surface cooktop at a timeshare. However, I will not accept a unit with out a whirlpool tub and washer dryer in the unit.  I am now starting to report in my comments to RCI after a stay if the bed is not up to par or if the sofa cushions are sagging.  

I do not want to rough it on vacation.  Guess, there at at least two of us who are picky !

CJ


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 14, 2009)

*Exact location isn't as important as overall quality*



cjareed said:


> I know exactly how you feel.  I do not want to vacation anywhere that is not as nice as my home.  I realize that I will probably never have a smooth surface cooktop at a timeshare. However, I will not accept a unit with out a whirlpool tub and washer dryer in the unit.  I am now starting to report in my comments to RCI after a stay if the bed is not up to par or if the sofa cushions are sagging.
> 
> I do not want to rough it on vacation.  Guess, there at at least two of us who are picky !
> 
> CJ



No smooth cook top? Where are you staying? Our resorts have had those since 2004. New bedding about the same time (due again within the next year or two). Yes, laundry is a must (FAR too many II resorts with the putrid pineapple rating - supposedly top notch - don't have any in the units) but I can do without the whirlpool tub if the resort has a good hot tub.  Overall I agree that a quality, upscale unit is very important and one of the reasons we often choose a ranked resort perhaps a mile or two (or across the street) from the local attractions - be it the beach, the Boardwalk, theme parks, waterfalls - whatever.  We want the nice unit & access to the attractions. They don't have to be on the same property just close by.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 14, 2009)

I have to admit I am starting to draw the line at no W/D in the room when looking at resorts. 

 We've only checked bags 2x since Nov 2006. I don't like to lug laundry down to the end of the hall or out by the pool, then having to wait for a free dryer  reminds me too much of college.


Only bed I have come across recently that was the equal of mine at home was at the Hyatt Metro Center hotel in Washington DC.


----------



## Dave*H (Mar 14, 2009)

Evidently I'm not on the same page as the rest of you.  I'll take a low ranked slope side resort over a mansion in the middle of nowhere anytime.  Other than making dinner and sleeping, I don't typically spend much time at the resort.  I've got a minimum quality I'll accept, but the minimum is pretty low.  I'm on vacation to see and do new things.  If I'm going to sit around, enjoy the whirlpool tub, watch the big screen TV, etc, I can just save my money and stay home.

Good to see so many of you feel differently.  Less competition for the resorts I'm looking for.


----------



## abbekit (Mar 14, 2009)

Sorry Dave, you've still got competition with me.  I'll wash my undies in the sink and hang them on the shower curtain rod in order to be in a timeshare in Italy  (or Austria or Santa Fe, etc.).  

When I have the choice (i.e. a place with lots of options like Hawaii) I'll work hard to get the best timeshare resort or the best unit at the resort (thanks TUG reviews).  But I'm happy getting to spend a week in a great location as long as the timeshare is clean and well kept.


----------



## tombo (Mar 14, 2009)

Not nearly that picky here. I go on vacation for location, location, location. I would rather have an oceanfront balcony with a woodgrain laminate counter top and no crown moulding than a luxurious room which is as nice as my home with granite counter tops and crown mouding which is located across the street from the ocean with no view. I have a very nice large house on 2 acres. I have never stayed in a timeshare with over 1600 square feet of interior space, and none on 2 private acres, so anywhere I stay will not be as roomy or nice as my home.  I am a member of a country club where I can play golf every day. There are numerous lakes near my home where I can fish in my boat. If I simply want to stay in luxurious accomodations, play the same old golf course, and fish the same lakes, I can just stay home and save a lot of money. I like to have a mountain vista view, ski slope views, or ocean views from my room when I vacation because that is something that I don't have at home. I don't want home when I vacation, I want a different experience.

I mainly sleep and bathe in my room when I am on vacation while spending all day away from the room at the pool, the beach, hiking, sightseeing,snorkeling, or enjoying a theme park. I never use the whirlpool tub at home or on vacation because I never take a bath, only showers. I have a pillowtop king at home, but all I need on vacation is a firm bed that gives me a good nights sleep where I can wake up in the morning without a back ache. I need the room to be clean and I want everything to be in good working order, but I understand that things do break at vacation locations and at my home. My trip is not ruined if a knob is missing on a drawer or if I find a tear in the sofa. My trip would be ruined if we had an auto wreck, an illness, if a family member was injured, or if we had rain all week keeping us in the room and away from our planned activities and excursions.


Some of the best vacations my family ever had were in dumpy rooms with 2 double beds, old worn out furniture, there was no kitchen, no internet, and not even a TV. These rooms are very high demand and you must book a year in advance to get a summer week. If one couldn't relax and enjoy spartan accomodations then you would definetelly not enjoy these rooms. I wish more people felt that way because it wouldn't be so hard to reserve one of those rooms in Yellowstone or Yosemite National Parks. In the weeks I have spent at those resorts I never heard a person complain that their vacation was ruined because the rooms were dumps ( which they are). It actually makes your family interact more because there is no internet or TV to entertain everyone. It will bring you, your spouse, and your kids closer to spend a week without TV, cell phones, or the internet. I highly recommend a week in one of those dumps if you can ever get one. Go ahead and make a reservation for a 2010 week 12 months in advance and experience the joy that roughing it for a week can bring a family. Try it you will love it!

If you think that lack of a whirlpool tub and the abscence of Pillow top king beds is roughing it akin to camping, you have obviously never camped. A Motel 6 room with 2 double beds is luxurious accomodations compared to camping. Even a dumpy room in a National park is superior to camping, and I know from personal experience since I grew up camping on family vacations. To each his own, but I have never let a vacation be ruined because something was less than perfect, including the accomodations. I look for the good things and I don't sweat the small stuff.

I go on vacation to relax and enjoy different sights, experiences, and cultures, not to sit in my room obsessing over anything that doesn't equate with my accomodations at home. If you have ever had your vacation ruined because you didn't have a pillowtop mattress, a whirlpool tub, granite counter tops, or accomodations as nice as your home, you really need to take a lot more vacations to lower your stress level and to learn to relax IMO.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 14, 2009)

We stayed at Vacation Village at Parkway a few years back.  Great location, had not just one, but two washers and dryers (one on each side of the lockout), beautiful kitchen and decor, and nice amenities, generally. 

The bed was hard as a rock, and I couldn't sleep at all that week.  I am tired after a day at the parks, but geez, I think the floor would have been softer than that bed. 

We loved Maui Lea at Maui Hill, and it had queen bed, awful kitchen, and no whirlpool tub, but the location was perfect, and I still slept well there.  

I just won't take any old resort in Orlando, and I won't take any resort in Hawaii, either.  We will still try to get the better resorts when we go to Europe, if ever, but I don't expect the same that I get at Marriott's Cypress Harbour.


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 14, 2009)

I always pick where I want to go by location.  Then I try to find the best availible timeshare most convenient to the things I want to do.  If there is no timeshare, like on my upcoming June trip to Crimea, they I go with hotels.  Again, location matters.  A timeshare or hotel in a historic property, such as a manor house or castle, will always win out for me over anything of modern construction.


----------



## bnoble (Mar 14, 2009)

> Ever feel this way, or am I just too picky?


Even if folks don't agree (and it seems many do) that doesn't mean you're too picky.  Rather, you want what's important..._to you_.  Other folks want what's important to them.

That's why Baskin Robins has 31 flavors.


----------



## JulieAB (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm flexible on the amenities since location is most important to me.  But I have to draw the line on the bed.  If I cannot sleep (I'm a light sleeper), I will not enjoy anything!  I'll be a cranky tired mess. :zzz: 

We have been known to pack pillows, including body pillows, as well as the memory foam toppers when we drive.    We use two cheap $20 twin toppers (from target) on our king bed so they were easy to roll up and take with us.  And so worth it because I slept just as well as I do at home that week!  

I think if I found a horrible bed after flying, I'd go buy a cheap twin topper the next morning.


----------



## ricoba (Mar 14, 2009)

Thankfully our home isn't the Ritz, so anyplace other than here is fine!   

But seriously, I am with the folks that choose location over amenities.

For example I would never have been able to stay at the Lagoon Tower at Hilton Hawaiian Village if a W/D in the room was required.

Nor would I have been able to stay at Rosedale on Robson in Vancouver, if I just had to have a big jetted tub in the room.

Not to say I don't like all the fancy-schmantzy stuff, it's just that sometimes other things are important.


----------



## sandcastles (Mar 14, 2009)

My number one thing is location.  Second thing is washer and dryer in the unit.  I have never used a whirlpool on vacation and probably never will.  I have just used mine at home once or twice.  

Luxury is nice but not a requirement.  You would not believe my favorite vacation place.  It is not a timeshare but a very rustic cottage we rent on Sanibel.  It is right on the beach, no boardwalk to go over.  A very few steps and you are in the water.  Linoleum on the floor, very tiny unit, very primitive.  We take our own repair kit.  We have more fun there than in our luxurious TS a mile down the beach.


----------



## Keitht (Mar 14, 2009)

For me the 'where' is far more important than the unit facilities.  Give me a unit in a great location with limited facilities every time over a unit with great facilities in a poor location.
I would actually prefer the unit not to have a whirlpool bath due to the health risks if the unit isn't maintained and cleaned properly.  At the last resort we were at that did have a whirlpool we wouldn't use the bath at all, as after filling it with water and switching on, the stench from foul water was literally unbearable.  Fortunately there was a second bathroom we could use.
I don't know if those of us in Europe have different expectations, but most resorts don't have washer/dryers in the units and it's never been an issue for me.


----------



## bccash63 (Mar 14, 2009)

For myself I also prefer location.  Try to pick an area we have never visited or an activity we have not done and then look for the best possible timeshare in the area.  We are fairly new to timesharing(6yrs) but after staying in hotel rooms with 4 children have never felt like we were 'roughing' it in any of the 2 br timeshares we have stayed in. Dawn


----------



## 1950bing (Mar 14, 2009)

I stayed at a place in SC that was nothing more than a made over Holiday Inn. The thing I remember most was that if you opened the door far enough it would hit the end of the bed. It was a dump. At night it was noise,noise noise from the street. I could not:zzz:


----------



## Steve (Mar 14, 2009)

*It depends on the trip and what I want out of it.*

I have mixed feelings on this issue.  Sometimes I go on vacation mostly for the location...and the quality of the resort doesn't matter to me all that much.  For other trips, the quality of the resort is paramount.  It depends on what I am looking for on that particular trip.  Overall, I'd say that I lean slightly more towards quality than location, but it really depends on the trip.

For example, last year I spent a week at Crestwood Resort in Whitefish, Montana.  The place is old and in dire need of a huge renovation (maybe tear down and start over), but I had an awesome time.  The trip was tremendously fun in spite of the resort, not because of it.  I love northwestern Montana and the weather was fantastic, so it was a great experience.

A few months later, I spent the first week of December at Four Seasons Troon in Scottsdale, Arizona.  It's a gorgeous resort in a secluded setting.  I like Arizona, but I have been there many times and I mostly just wanted to relax at the resort and enjoy some sunshine.  I had a great time on this trip mainly because of the resort.  I have stayed at several lesser resorts in the Phoenix/Scottsdale area, and I didn't enjoy them nearly as much.  So the Four Seasons experience is what made this trip worthwhile for me.  

Just a note:  The Four Seasons resorts in Carlsbad and Scottsdale do not have whirlpool tubs in the villas.  So if that is a requirement for you, cross those resorts off your list.  It doesn't matter to me as I never use the in-room whirlpools at timeshares and rarely use my whirlpool tub at home, but I know this matters to some people.

Steve


----------



## Lisa P (Mar 14, 2009)

I have mixed feeling about this too.  Depending on how fancy our home has been, our feelings about this have changed over the years too.  We do appreciate our surroundings but the elements that matter more have dramatically changed for us over the last decade - and it's been due more to our change in circumstances (and the ages of our travel party) than to what our home is like.

When we started timesharing, we were wowed by fancy, upgraded kitchens and baths, extensive kids' activities, lounges, golf courses and tons of space in the LR for us all to relax together in the evenings.  But with 3 kids and their friends along, we adults felt more like we were on vacation too, when we had all those things.  A bit of pampering in the midst of 24 hour Chaperone-ville, I guess.

Now, with the kids all grown, just having a good pool, hot tub and computer access within walking distance is what they want the most.  A pool table and/or ping pong is a hit.  Being able to walk, bike or drive a short distance to sights or shops is nice too but not really essential as long as its within 20 minutes drive or so.

For us adult parents, location matters!  A clean, quiet and well-maintained unit with a decent kitchen, a washer/dryer and a comfy bed are highest on our list.  A beautiful view and a pretty and safe place to walk outside in the evenings and computer access have all crept up in the priority list as well.  (Never used to care.)  The pool, hot tub and good proximity to the area sights are all close but not deal-breakers.

The whirlpool, upgraded kitchen, nicer furnishings, fancy clubhouse, golf course, etc., have all dropped way, way, way down for us.  Funny how the things that appeal can change so much over time!


----------



## EAM (Mar 15, 2009)

*Sometimes less is more*

One of the nice things about going on a timeshare vacation is having less to deal with.  We have a lot of nice things in our home, but they require maintenance.  One of the luxuries of timeshares, IMHO, is that someone else does the weekly cleaning and the rest of the maintenance.  

I do like timeshares that are spacious enough that they can be easily be kept uncluttered while we are there.   I don't like it when there is no place to put the luggage.


----------



## Patri (Mar 15, 2009)

We have so little money invested in timeshares. They are at standard resorts with low maintenance fees. Anything I get in trade will be equal or better. I doubt I will ever get into the high-end resorts you drool over, though I would love it! (But I have been to similar hotels on business trips over the years and got spoiled).
I am happy at any timeshare where I can forget about the responsibilities at home and relax. I also want access to the outdoors and fitness activities. A washer and dryer is desired so I don't have to take dirty laundry home. Beyond that I'm happy as a clam just to be on vacation.
For you with considerable annual fees, you deserve the best amenities.


----------



## california-bighorn (Mar 15, 2009)

*Understand completely*

Even though we usually stay at some very nice places, I have the thought of why did we leave home everytime we return from vacation.  We return to a residence just as nice or nicer, much more space, more privacy, a larger TV, more comfortable heating and air, larger patio, quieter neighborhood, private spa (hot tub) and garage parking within about 10 steps to the door.
(If I just had a sandy beach and a coral reef to dive in my backyard, I'd be set)
Yet, I can't wait to start planning our next adventure and see what it's like somewhere else. 
I guess I really appreciate what we have and the opportunity visit other places and meet new people.


----------



## csalter2 (Mar 15, 2009)

california-bighorn said:


> Even though we usually stay at some very nice places, I have the thought of why did we leave home everytime we return from vacation.  We return to a residence just as nice or nicer, much more space, more privacy, a larger TV, more comfortable heating and air, larger patio, quieter neighborhood, private spa (hot tub) and garage parking within about 10 steps to the door.
> (If I just had a sandy beach and a coral reef to dive in my backyard, I'd be set)
> Yet, I can't wait to start planning our next adventure and see what it's like somewhere else.
> I guess I really appreciate what we have and the opportunity visit other places and meet new people.



I am with you California-Bighorn.
 I think of how everyone likes to come here to visit in southern California. There are resorts galore near me like Newport Coast Villas. I live five miles from the beach where The Ritz Carlton sits, and the weather is nice year round. Yet I am always trying to fine ways to get away when possible. I have Dana Point Harbor next door for fishing and three golf courses within five minutes of me. What more can a guy want. I don't have a jacuzzi tub in my bathroom, but I have a pool and jacuzzi in the backyard with a nice size barbecue that I don't have to line up for to use. I think we who are Americans are too spoiled and we take a lot for granted. My DW likes all the perks of Marriott and she is picky like the OP. Me, I am just plain ole happy just to go. However, the older I get the happier I am to sit around my favorite playground- my home. I like traveling but home seems to be better and better with me each year.


----------



## cjareed (Mar 15, 2009)

california-bighorn said:


> Even though we usually stay at some very nice places, I have the thought of why did we leave home everytime we return from vacation.  We return to a residence just as nice or nicer, much more space, more privacy, a larger TV, more comfortable heating and air, larger patio, quieter neighborhood, private spa (hot tub) and garage parking within about 10 steps to the door.
> (If I just had a sandy beach and a coral reef to dive in my backyard, I'd be set)
> Yet, I can't wait to start planning our next adventure and see what it's like somewhere else.
> I guess I really appreciate what we have and the opportunity visit other places and meet new people.



Well, I guess I too am ready to start searching for the next adventure, as soon as I get home.  Although, we retired to at one of the places in RCI.  I am in Bella Vista, Arkansas -- we have 7 golf courses, 5 lakes and many more facilities, right here at home. Prior to retirement, we had a second home at another RCI location, Hot Springs Village, Arkansas.  However, sometimes it is nice to get away and visit other places.


----------



## pranas (Mar 15, 2009)

For me the most important thing is location. I want a nice unit but do not need a jacuzzzi.  It is nice to have one but not essential. I do want a decent bed to sleep on. I live in a resort area so many places that I visit are not as nice as home but so what.  Sometimes I just want a change of scenery; other times I want to see and visit other areas. Everything gets old hat after a while. Then when I get back I really appreciate what I have.


----------



## lprstn (Mar 15, 2009)

Tombo, 

I am right there with you.  I go for Location, Location, Location also.  I don't even use the jacuzzi at the resorts.  I have one in my bathroom at home that is better than I have seen at most resorts, and only my butt has been in it.  Now that my kids are older we only crash at the resort for the amenities and to sleep.  We are active on vacation and aren't too picky on the resort.  We do have a very nice home, but it's just a house.  We prefer to experience the place we are visiting.


----------



## Carol C (Mar 15, 2009)

JulieAB said:


> I'm flexible on the amenities since location is most important to me.  But I have to draw the line on the bed.  If I cannot sleep (I'm a light sleeper), I will not enjoy anything!  I'll be a cranky tired mess. :zzz:
> 
> We have been known to pack pillows, including body pillows, as well as the memory foam toppers when we drive.    We use two cheap $20 twin toppers (from target) on our king bed so they were easy to roll up and take with us.  And so worth it because I slept just as well as I do at home that week!
> 
> I think if I found a horrible bed after flying, I'd go buy a cheap twin topper the next morning.



+1. I have rolled up foam toppers and schlepped them to Mexico so many times that I think "aduana" must recognize me by now. They've actually stopped making me untie and unroll my foam topper every time!


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Mar 15, 2009)

Being able to sleep comfortably is huge for me. After that, other things matter less. I really do appreciate a comfortable chair or couch (I'm really short) and good lighting and the ability to swim laps at a pool, but high level luxury isn't that important to us as long as it's comfortable.
Liz


----------



## Tacoma (Mar 15, 2009)

I also vote for location over amenities.  Maybe amenities are less important to me since even my house needs lots of work.  Every time I think we should remodel the bathroom another vacation comes along.   We still go camping since so many beautiful places can really only be enjoyed by camping.  Hearing the waves outside our tent in Tofino BC is just one example. Taking my laundry somewhere else in the complex usually just gives me an oportunity to meet someone new. 
 Recently got back form an extended family holiday to China and although 4 of us in a hotel room is not my first choice it gave us an opportunity to see places many will never experience.  All of our accomodations although extremely good quality had the worst beds ever.  Apparently the CHinese like their beds HARD.  Slept badly, worst flights - 9 hours late getting there with 6 hours of that on the tarmac in Vancouver was the quick direction but I woudn't change it for the world.  My children now have an idea where their grandparents grew up and that is priceless.

Joan


----------



## shagnut (Mar 16, 2009)

Since I don't own a ritzy house I'll go just about anywhere as long as it's clean and convenient. EX: Stayed at Peek N Peek and it was very nice w all the amenities but was in the middle of nowheresville. I will never go back there but still enjoye my vacation as I used it as my base to go to Niagara Falls which was fabulous.  shaggy


----------



## bigrick (Mar 16, 2009)

Carolinian said:


> I always pick where I want to go by location.  Then I try to find the best availible timeshare most convenient to the things I want to do.  ... Again, location matters.  A timeshare or hotel in a historic property, such as a manor house or castle, will always win out for me over anything of modern construction.



Ditto!  Another like minded soul!


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 16, 2009)

I use the same criteria for hotels.  Recently on a trip to Sicily, I found a four star hotel of modern construction on the outskirts of Palermo at about the same price as a one star in a 17th century palace built by a local prince that was right in the center of things and an easy walk to most of the sights.  The palace won, hands down.  Of course, as a one star, I did have to read the reviews, which were positive.  The only downside was no TV in the room, but then again I did not go to Palermo to sit in the room and watch TV.  Sitting in their parlour with its grand 17th century features like the painted ceiling murals while consulting my guidebook planning the days activities or walking in or out down the marble grand staircase was an ambiance one just doesn't get in a modern luxury hotel.


----------



## Transit (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm not using my *timeshare *to "rough it".If I need a specific location I use a hotel when a great timeshare is not available.I guess I've been lucky I never had to "rough it" in a *timeshare* and hope not to.


----------



## Sue S (Mar 16, 2009)

*I'm going to emigrate*

Wow, the American dream seems to be the way to go   I don't know a single person who's got a spa bath or hot tub or whatever it's called in their own home!  Perhaps we should get into house swapping instead of bothering with timeshare...  

We've got a nice, comfortable house but nothing ritzy.  We've got a tumble dryer but hardly ever use it because I prefer the smell of laundry dried in the fresh air...  (But I do work in Bath and walk past the exquisite Royal Crescent to get to my office so there are compensations living in the UK)

Probably my best timeshare holiday was in Venice where there was no washer/dryer, a very basic bathroom, the downstairs smelled slightly of damp but we could walk to St Mark's Square!

Anyway, I quite fancy the American dream - how easy is it get a green card?


----------



## bccash63 (Mar 16, 2009)

Yes we Americans do sound rather spoiled--don't we.  Most of these 'conveniences' have become 'standard' for us and we are 'roughing' it without them.  Thanks for a new perspective.  Dawn


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Mar 16, 2009)

I don't have all that fancy stuff in my house either, a small 3 bedroom house in the mountains, built as a vacation cabin, but bright and sunny and I love it.
Liz


----------



## geekette (Mar 16, 2009)

For me, being somewhere else is luxury, regardless of accomodations.  We don't have a fancy house so I normally don't feel "a comedown" at all.  Definitely not like camping.  We've lost power enuf in our own home to know what camping at home is (we're on a well so when we lose power, we lose water).

I still count my lucky stars that I can travel like this, as I never imagined it possible.  Every trip feels like living the lifestyle of the rich and famous and I'm grateful for the experience.

don't care about granite countertops, smooth cook top, any of that.  While I want a jetted tub in the unit, a hot tub on the grounds works fine for me.  that's probably the one thing I would rank nearly "must have" but I will absolutely compromise on it.

Washer/dryer is nice to have, but on one international trip we did choose to do laundry in the common area one night.  Wasn't that big of a deal.

My next trip is short, Thurs - Mon and there is w/d in unit, but doubt we'll need them.  Will probably spend mornings and evenings on the screened-in porch (will definitely enjoy that).

We like to explore small towns and be out and about.  A comfy bed is important and so far we've only had a problem with one.  If the fridge works, there's hot water and a tv, we're fine.

Being a Hoosier, I don't want to travel a long way to be Near the ocean, I want to be ON the ocean.  If that means giving up some amenities or quality in furnishings, I'm fine with that.  It's just never been about luxury for me.


----------



## tombo (Mar 16, 2009)

Sue S said:


> Wow, the American dream seems to be the way to go   I don't know a single person who's got a spa bath or hot tub or whatever it's called in their own home!  Perhaps we should get into house swapping instead of bothering with timeshare...
> 
> Anyway, I quite fancy the American dream- how easy is it to get a green card?



After reading some of the posts, there might be some spoiled Americans who wouldn't house swap because you don't have a hot tub. Do you have a king sized bed with a pillow top mattress? Abscence of that is apparently a deal breaker too. It wouldn't be a deal breaker for most including myself. The really demanding Americans are not the majority IMO, just the most vocal.

I look for location, location, location and would gladly house swap for a great location with no jaccuzzi tub, no king size pillow top mattress, and no washer/dryer in a heartbeat. The problem is that I have a nice home with a pillow top king size bed and spa tub, but my location is not close to anything resembling a tourist area. My home is missing the key feature I myself look for, which is location.Woods, farming, and very small towns is all that is around me. It is very boring, but it is home. The closest tourist location to me is New Orleans which is a 3 hour drive. I guess that is why I love to travel so much so I can see and do so many fun things that are so different from my daily life.

I do believe that we are very spoiled in America. I have many friends who have vacationed in Europe, and most come home complaining about their rooms in what was rated as 4 star accomodations. The rooms are usually smaller than the average American accomodations, many have no air conditioning, and some have the bath room down the hall. It is simply a difference in cultures. I don't understand how anyone who is fortunate enough to be able to afford 2 weeks in Europe could possibly come home complaining about the size of the room or the amenities. We all need to appreciate the blessings we have rather than always wanting something better or expecting everything to be perfect.

I saw on the news yesterday that the average young married couple with children in Denmark lives in a home that is less than 400 square feet. If many American timeshare owners traded for a timeshare with less than 400 square feet of living space, they would be checking out immediatelly and calling the exchange company to raise he**.

I enjoy the standard of living we have grown accustomed to in the US and the luxury non-necessities that come with it. However, I am not so entrenched in the spoiled life that I can't enjoy a camping vacation, spending a week in a rustic lodge with no TV, or vacationing in a room that doesn't look like it was decorated to be featured in Better Homes and Gardens. Hopefully the economy won't take those things that we take for granted away from us, but if it does I could live quite happily with much less. I just hope that I will be able to continue to vacation whether it is in motel rooms, camping, or continuing to stay in timeshares in the future.

Get a green card and come on. Smaller houses without jaccuzzi tubs are a bargain now, and so are big houses with jaccuzzi tubs since so many are being reposessed. We have grown accustomed to bigger, better, and more expensive everything, and many Americans have acquired those things on credit. Credit is tight now, jobs are disappearing, and the American Dream is changing. If you get a green card and come here wanting modest home, car, and lifestyle you will do very well. Many Americans might be wishing that they too had bought a modest home and car in the near future unless the economy turns around soon.


----------



## Egret1986 (Mar 16, 2009)

*I agree; what matters has changed over the years*



Lisa P said:


> I have mixed feeling about this too.  Depending on how fancy our home has been, our feelings about this have changed over the years too.  We do appreciate our surroundings but the elements that matter more have dramatically changed for us over the last decade - and it's been due more to our change in circumstances (and the ages of our travel party) than to what our home is like.
> 
> When we started timesharing, we were wowed by fancy, upgraded kitchens and baths, extensive kids' activities, lounges, golf courses and tons of space in the LR for us all to relax together in the evenings.  But with 3 kids and their friends along, we adults felt more like we were on vacation too, when we had all those things.  A bit of pampering in the midst of 24 hour Chaperone-ville, I guess.
> 
> ...



When we first started timesharing and for many years after that, we would jump out of the car and rush in to see what the accommodations provided and would oohhh and ahhhh because it was so much better than what we had at home; fireplaces, jacuzzi tubs, nice kithens, matching furniture sets; not to mention we were in a place where we wanted to go and vacation.

Now, we're happy to have the opportunity to go somewhere, have a decent sized place (though our requirement has changed to requiring at least a two bedroom) that is clean.  We now see it as a place to get away from the jobs and spend time enjoying each other's company, doing things together and not worrying about what we need to do or should be doing around the house.

We cannot afford a timeshare or its maintenance fees that would offer more than what our home has in the way of size and features.  However, at home we're all so busy and barely pass each other during the week.  Then on the weekends, it is a rarity to just be able to sit around and relax, and enjoy each other's company.  That is what timeshares and vacations allow us to do, and we're really looking forward to the next one that is less than 4 weeks away.  It's been 9 months since the last one and we're ready to relax, walk the beach, play some cards or board games, so some exploring, and eat all our meals together!


----------



## Polly Metallic (Mar 17, 2009)

I really enjoy staying at the high-end timeshares with luxurious units and beuatiful swimming pools, maybe one or more onsite restaurants etc. for some of our vacations. It is not necessary for every vacation. I can have a perfectly wonderful vacation at a resort that has clean, attractive units and nice facilities that aren't posh. The main fun of going on vacation is to go somewhere different from home and get to explore and experience new things, places, and people. We almost always stay at top rated resorts, but even the 5 Star/Gold Crown resorts vary widely, so some are merely nice, and some are very glamorous. I think we have stayed at two non-rated resorts that got decent reviews, and we had great vacations at both. 

Usually the more upscale resorts are quite large and/or they share their facilities with a hotel. It costs a lot of money to build infinity pools, waterfalls, and restaurants. Small resorts don't have enough owners to afford to build lavish amenities. The trade off is that many of the small to moderate size resorts have a very comfortable, homey atmosphere, and are more like owning a vacation home in a resort community, rather than staying at a mega-hotel complex where you're surrounded by crowds of people at the pools and public areas. As I said, I like both experiences for different reasons, and I can be happy at a lavish resort or modest homey resort. To me, the vacation experiences are both good, just different.


----------



## kwilson (Mar 17, 2009)

Patri said:


> A washer and dryer is desired so I don't have to take dirty laundry home.



DW feels that way too. I don't understand it. Why spend vacation time washing clothes when you can put it off until you get home? I would rather turn my shorts inside out and wear them another day than spend my vacation doing laundry.


----------



## Patri (Mar 17, 2009)

kwilson said:


> DW feels that way too. I don't understand it. Why spend vacation time washing clothes when you can put it off until you get home? I would rather turn my shorts inside out and wear them another day than spend my vacation doing laundry.



LOL But what would you do on the THIRD day? 
Sometimes it takes so much effort to get back to the household routine, especially catching up on mail and newspapers, and putting clothes, suitcases and supplies away, that I don't want laundry to be part of it.


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 17, 2009)

I've only done laundry on one two-week trip.  I agree, I don't want to do laundry while on vacation.  Blah.  I could care less if I come home with dirty laundry--makes it easier for packing...I just shove it into the suitcase and don't worry about folding to avoid wrinkles, etc.

I enjoy different locations and the fun of staying in unusual and 'quaint' places.  We've backpacked, camped, taken travel trailer trips, slept in a converted closet in Paris, a snow cave in Idaho.    As I get older, the bed is the only thing I start to get picky about--and a comfy bed doesn't always come with 'quaint' locations.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 17, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Does anyone else feel that sometimes their long-awaited vacation is more like a downgrade from your own home?
> 
> We have the king pillowtop bed at home, which provides a "heavenly" night's sleep, night after night.  Plus, we have the nice whirlpool tub, just like the ones at the better resorts.  So when I go to a timeshare that has an average queen bed that has no pillowtop, and/ or if there is no whirlpool tub, I feel like vacation is a "roughing it" kind of experience.  I choose not to camp for the same reasons.
> 
> ...



Since you first posted this, rather than respond right away, I decided to think about it for a little while.

Yes, sometime we do feel like we are "roughing it" when we exchange. After 10 years of exchanging, we've come to know what we like. We will exchange into what we consider lessor resort to get into certain locations but, we always feel short changed when the resort just doesn't live up to the standards we've come to enjoy from the nicer or major resorts. I make no apology if we've become spoiled by Hilton and Marriott quality. 

There are things a I look for in an exchange. Those include washer/dryer combo's in units, gas grills for cooking, seperate bathtub and shower (a great shower is a plus for me) and nice pools. They're not requirements but, these are things that I do look for. Anything less I consider roughing. It's not that we're unhappy. We're just not as happy as we could be.

An example of "roughing it" for us would be Gatlinburg Town Square. While it's a nice resort, it's no Marriott, Hilton, Disney or Hyatt. The fitness center had maybe 4 mahines, the outdoor pool was tiny, the indoor pool very noisy with kids because it was the largest pool, the furnishings adaquate at best and the overall unit seemed smallish. We did feel as if we were "roughing it" just a bit. But, if we were to return to The Great Smokey Mountains, I'd have this resort high on my list because of the wonderful location and, the overall appearence of the resort was relaxing and pleasing to us. It might feel like we're "roughing it" but, it was still a good experience.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Mar 18, 2009)

*At day's end*

all I want in a timeshare is a place that is clean, pleasantly decorated and quiet.  Since we typically use a t/s as a base of exploration, resort amenities are not that critical.  In all our trades, there has been only one resort that I didn't enjoy returning to.  So I consider ourselves pretty lucky thus far!


----------



## tombo (Mar 18, 2009)

dougp26364 said:


> Yes, sometime we do feel like we are "roughing it" when we exchange.
> 
> There are things a I look for in an exchange. Those include washer/dryer combo's in units, gas grills for cooking, seperate bathtub and shower (a great shower is a plus for me) and nice pools. They're not requirements but, these are things that I do look for. Anything less I consider roughing. It's not that we're unhappy. We're just not as happy as we could be.



I live in the rural south and what we consider "roughing it" here is a lot different. 

At the deer camp there is one shower and one toilet for 15 members plus whatever guests show up. We have one tv with satellite and everyone must watch what the group votes for. There is one giant room with bunk beds where every Saturday night the competition for the loudest snorer begins. We have central heat and a fireplace, but eveyone has to agree upon the temperature.I pay well over $2000 a year to be able to rough it at the camp and we have some great times at the camp that wouldn't be a bit better if we had luxurious accomodations. I enjoy the camp experience, but my wife doesn't get it and has never considered spending a night there. I on the other hand occasionally go to the camp for a weekend to cook and hang out with other members even when it isn't even hunting season.

In a few weeks another massive roughing it event occurs that my wife doesn't understand either, the Talladega 500. That is really roughing it. Porta Potties and camp fires for 5 days with 100,000 other people doing the same thing. There is a shower house up the road that charges $10 to shower and there are long lines every morning.  The majority of campers have no electricity or water for the week. I have upgraded to a reserved spot that costs me over $700 a year, but I do have electricity and showers with hot water in the campground, but the showers are a pretty good walk from my camp site. My camper trailer is small with no bath room, but it does have a roof a/c and heater. I have a portable satelite dish and I have TV with all the channels, but nothing else even coming close to the comforts of home. I love the 5 days I spend there and the same people are camping all around me from year to year. Many of my neighbors are wealthy and own their own businesses, so not just a bunch of poor rednecks who can't afford another kind of vacation. I love seeing them each year and we have many group cookouts and camp fire socials. There is a large waiting list to get one of these campsites to be able to rough it for a week in Talladega Alabama.

The worst timeshare I have ever stayed in is no where near the "roughing it" I do every year. Sure, I will absolutelly enjoy being in a plush timeshare on the beach in Aruba in June with poolside drink service and eating out at many fine restaurants, but it doesn't diminish one bit the fun I have each year at the deer camp or the week long camping at Talladega. I wouldn't want to live a lifestyle that was roughing it, but it is fun to do every now and then for a change. In fact I think I am going to call some of the members and see if rather than golfing at the country club this weekend that they might want to instead have a deer camp getaway.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 18, 2009)

tombo said:


> I live in the rural south and roughing it here is a lot different.
> 
> At the deer camp there is one shower and one toilet for 15 members plus whatever guests show up. We have one tv with satellite and everyone must watch what the group votes for. There is one giant room with bunk beds where every Saturday night the competition for the loudest snorer begins. We have central heat and a fireplace, but eveyone has to agree upon the temperature.I pay well over $2000 a year to be able to rough it at the camp and we have some great times at the camp that wouldn't be a bit better if we had luxurious accomodations. I enjoy the camp experience, but my wife doesn't get it and has never considered spending a night there. I on the other hand occasionally go to the camp for a weekend to cook and hang out with other members even when it isn't even hunting season.
> 
> ...



Shower? Satalite TV? Beds? Central heat AND a fireplace? Man this is a luxury hunting camp if you ask me.  Trust me, I've been there, done that. Mostly on fishing trips and rarely with any appliances I didn't carry in on my own. Nothing like sleeping on the hard ground without an air mattress. Some would say that having the sleeping bag and a pillow was a luxury. 

However, I believe we're talking in terms relative to the timeshare experience.


----------



## tombo (Mar 18, 2009)

dougp26364 said:


> Shower? Satalite TV? Beds? Central heat AND a fireplace? Man this is a luxury hunting camp if you ask me.  Trust me, I've been there, done that. Mostly on fishing trips and rarely with any appliances I didn't carry in on my own. Nothing like sleeping on the hard ground without an air mattress. Some would say that having the sleeping bag and a pillow was a luxury.
> 
> However, I believe we're talking in terms relative to the timeshare experience.



Actually it is really nice accomodations considering it is a deer camp. 

I know that the 2 don't quite equate (comparing timeshares to deer camps), but if I told my wife that we were going on vacation for a week and we were roughing it, she would assume it was like Talladega or the deer camp and would not go. In fact the worst roughing it we have ever done was on a 3 day trail ride on horses. We spent the weekend in a tent, sleeping on the ground on air mattresses in sleeping bags, bathing in a creek in our bathing suits, and there were no rest rooms of any kind, not even a porta-potti. She still hasn't forgiven me for introducing her to that type of outdoors vacation.  

Even though I doubt that my wife will ever go with me on another "roughing it vacation", she would gladly go to Gatlinburg Town Square without reservations. We have stayed there and she loved it. Once you have spent 3 days sleeping in a tent and riding horses for 8 hours a day with no facilities of any kind at your disposal, Town Square feels as luxurious as a Four Seasons resort.


----------



## sfwilshire (Mar 22, 2009)

kwilson said:


> DW feels that way too. I don't understand it. Why spend vacation time washing clothes when you can put it off until you get home? I would rather turn my shorts inside out and wear them another day than spend my vacation doing laundry.




It is SO simple to wash a load of clothes while relaxing at the resort in the evening or if you rise early in the morning. I HATE coming home with loads of dirty clothes. At best, we always have a load or so from the last day and the trip home.

Having laundry facilities also allows us to pack much lighter. We usually only take four of everything .... shirts, socks, undies. Much more compact than taking a clean shirt and socks for every day with a few extras for emergencies.

Just unpacking from 9 days in Florida and have one washer load that I have to do this morning. Much better than spending the whole day schlepping laundry.

My first criteria for a timeshare is the location I want. Then I'm happy as long as the unit is comfortable and clean. I HATE noise, such as the noise from the Interstate we just suffered through in our unit that was WAY too close to the highway. It was like sleeping on the shoulder of the road with trucks and motorcycles waking us over and over all night long. What a relief to get home where all you might hear is coyotes if the windows are open.

Sheila


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 22, 2009)

sfwilshire said:


> It is SO simple to wash a load of clothes while relaxing at the resort in the evening or if you rise early in the morning. I HATE coming home with loads of dirty clothes. At best, we always have a load or so from the last day and the trip home.
> 
> Having laundry facilities also allows us to pack much lighter. We usually only take four of everything .... shirts, socks, undies. Much more compact than taking a clean shirt and socks for every day with a few extras for emergencies.
> 
> ...




I agree! I'd rather come home with a few clean clothes than a ton of dirty clothes. We generally take enough clothes for 2 or 3 days and just wash them when we get ready for bed. If we're still up, they hit the dryer. If not they go in the dryer when we get up and before we eat breakfast. 

With the way airlines are tacking on fee's for extra bags, weight et....it's a lot easier and cheaper to pack light. One does not have to take a weeks worth of clothes and then spend a day washing, drying and folding them before coming home.


----------



## mav (Mar 22, 2009)

kwilson said:


> DW feels that way too. I don't understand it. Why spend vacation time washing clothes when you can put it off until you get home? I would rather turn my shorts inside out and wear them another day than spend my vacation doing laundry.



    LOL:hysterical:  :rofl:


----------



## mav (Mar 22, 2009)

Carolinian said:


> I use the same criteria for hotels.  Recently on a trip to Sicily, I found a four star hotel of modern construction on the outskirts of Palermo at about the same price as a one star in a 17th century palace built by a local prince that was right in the center of things and an easy walk to most of the sights.  The palace won, hands down.  Of course, as a one star, I did have to read the reviews, which were positive.  The only downside was no TV in the room, but then again I did not go to Palermo to sit in the room and watch TV.  Sitting in their parlour with its grand 17th century features like the painted ceiling murals while consulting my guidebook planning the days activities or walking in or out down the marble grand staircase was an ambiance one just doesn't get in a modern luxury hotel.



Carolinian, 
    You  do enjoy life!  I really enjoy your posts!


----------



## applegirl (Mar 22, 2009)

Cindy,
I think you are spoiled which is wonderful.  Your home sounds like a good vacation!

Janna


----------



## UWSurfer (Mar 22, 2009)

I hate to admit it but I'm way too spoiled by TS's too!

I was in New York Thursday night at the Radison @ 32nd & Harold Square.  $165 for a "classic" guest room which was just a couple rungs up from a motel 6.  Tremendously great location however!

Today I'm at our TS in San Clemente (SCI) which is small-ish for TS's.  Even so it's got a full complement of ammenities including the separate bedroom, living area with it's galley kitchen, free wifi and goodies that come with a resort.  The 4 nights we booked (2 of which I had to forfit for the NY trip...work required) cost a bit less than 18,000 RCI points and well under $100 in fee's.  

I've got 4 nights booked at the HGVC LV Hilton next month for a convention and it's always cool when someone asks where I'm staying to say I have a one bedroom suite next door to LV Hilton and own a week there.


----------



## pammex (Mar 23, 2009)

Yes I have felt that way....and those are the resorts I do not return to.....I have a great home in Mexico, most would consider it a vacation home, but you get used to what you have.....

I have a motto for my timeshares, those I own or exchange into etc.......

When I vacation I want nothing less than what I have at home!  Guess I am spoiled but timeshares have done that to me.  I do not do housework, laundry or cooking while on vacation....I can do without the washer then..LOL.  I also do not cook, well almost never on vacation, I can do that at home...

I go on vacation to be pampered, to be in a different atmosphere and to see different things or to de-stress and do the same for my hubby.  One honeymoon after another!  LOL     

Oh boy...I certainly do sound spoiled!!!


----------



## RahRah (Apr 3, 2009)

Before buying a TS, we'd rented quite a few and for us location matters most....but I am spoiled (from years of traveling for work and staying at top rated hotels/resorts) and picky about what I want in a TS unit....we prefer a king bed, want the full kitchen (I love to cook) and really want comfort, not roughing it.  In February when we stayed at Christie Lodge (3BR) - that to us was definitely roughing it.....but location trumped (along with the price we got the unit for considering it was President's Week) and we made do with the mini/partial kitchen for the stay, managed with the smaller queen bed and basically enjoyed the area rather than try to enjoy the resort (small pools, not much to do at the resort).


----------



## Kel (Apr 4, 2009)

We choose a resort by location and then try to select the best timeshare available.  As long as the unit is clean and quiet enough for a good night sleep we are happy.  The few times we accepted a studio unit is the only time I feel that we were roughing it a bit.  One of our best vacations was an exchange to Fiji where we had a bure on the beach with no air conditioner, no TV, no phone, and we filled our drinking water bottles from a dispenser outside of the unit.  It was great.


----------



## AMJ (Apr 5, 2009)

I like to exchange into Marriott resorts since we have the internal preference. My family likes the pools, the spas, and the entire resort experience. I don’t have to have a luxurious villa as long as it is clean and mold free. Some of my favorite vacations were at national and state parks where we could hike and canoe. The accommodations were anything but lavish.


----------

